# egr 55 error code.



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

what do i do with that code does that mean i have to take it in to a shop?


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

i figured it out by searching.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> what do i do with that code does that mean i have to take it in to a shop?


 thought 55 was all clear?


----------



## deathtorice (Jun 29, 2005)

code 55 is no malfunctions or something to that effect. no problems.


----------

